# Modifying Newell posts



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm doing some remodeling and had to cut one of the Newell posts on the stairway since it was nailed to the step. Now...my problem is that I will need to cut both Newell posts to have the same length. I'm considering doing something fancy/decorative on the bases to make up for the lost length. Your suggestions are most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

how do you intend to mount the posts???...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good question, stick486! I was considering using picket screws with stained plugs to match. Or put some sort of base with contrasting white paint to match the balusters. The Newell posts and rails are a dark stain. The original installation was a couple of nails driven at an angle. The top post that I cut was against a wall and was also glued to the sheetrock! After what little remodeling I have done, I can understand a friend who refuses to do any remodel jobs. He says all you do is correct someone else's mistakes.
Let me describe, which I should have done in the beginning: the house is a split foyer. There are two Newell posts in the LR;One post is a half-Newell and I'll bet it is glued to the sheetrock. The other two are on the first set of steps down to the foyer. I could tape and paint the other post bases to match. Thanks!

I quit drinking too early!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Good question, stick486! I was considering using picket screws with stained plugs to match. Or put some sort of base with contrasting white paint to match the balusters. The Newel posts and rails are a dark stain. The original installation was a couple of nails driven at an angle. The top post that I cut was against a wall and was also glued to the sheetrock! After what little remodeling I have done, I can understand a friend who refuses to do any remodel jobs. He says all you do is correct someone else's mistakes.
> Let me describe, which I should have done in the beginning: the house is a split foyer. There are two Newel posts in the LR;One post is a half-Newel and I'll bet it is glued to the sheetrock. The other two are on the first set of steps down to the foyer. I could tape and paint the other post bases to match. Thanks!
> 
> I quit drinking too early!


all righty... let's knock this can of worms over...
is there a newel at the bottom of the stairs???
the half-newels need mechanical fastening...in the PDF's pick out what suits what you have the best and let us know and we can get on the same page...
can the pocket screw idea...
all plans are always subject to change...

pick one that may suit the mission......
Stair Railing, Post, Treads, Balusters, and Newels | Top Iron & Wood Supplies

one of my favorites...
and you can do this in matching woods and stains...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You're going to be fighting this all the way and it will never be strong. Stick's suggestion is the only easy way to do the job don't try to build up your newel post to make them higher this will only end up making things even weaker. To do the job right (remember what your friend said) you need to gain access to the stringer and lag the newel post there.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The half Newell in the LR is on the front wall and I'll bet it is glued to the sheetrock like the one at the top of the steps; there is a full Newell on the last step down to the foyer. The one at the top of the steps was glued to the sheetrock and there is nothing inside the guest closet to fasten it to except sheetrock. I would start from scratch but we have hardwood floors in the LR and I'm a believer in Murphy's Law. There is a piece of wood that runs on the floor for the balusters. My thinking is that it would be a bear to start over as the flooring might be too short unless I make a piece to fit. I've never had good luck with such things. stick486, I'll take time to look at what you have put on your post and go from there. Thanks.
Just a thought- might start from scratch and put the router table to use.
Edit- there might not be enough room for the trim stick486 shows in the picture.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello Stick,
I have seen the attachment set-up in your post. I need to do one for a round newel. Do you think there is a manufactured round one or will I have to fabricate myself?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

please post a picture or five on what you have...
beats guessing...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mgmine said:


> don't try to build up your newel post to make them higher


this can be done using the right bracket assembly and mounting procedure...

now all we need is the actual details to fill in the missing information to what really needs doing or what wants to be done so we can continue on or fall back to square one..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Hello Stick,
> I have seen the attachment set-up in your post. I need to do one for a round newel. Do you think there is a manufactured round one or will I have to fabricate myself?


yes there is...
there is base trim rings if you need them too...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The one at the top of the steps was glued to the sheetrock and there is nothing inside the guest closet to fasten it to except sheetrock."

Can you cut out the sheet rock in the closet and install backing?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> The one at the top of the steps was glued to the sheetrock and there is nothing inside the guest closet to fasten it to except sheetrock."
> 
> Can you cut out the sheet rock in the closet and install backing?
> 
> Herb


good idea Herb...

plate a cat to the inside wall...
screw through the plate into the half newel...
the plate only need to be a one by or a strip of plywood...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Guys, I thought of that and it might be the best way for the one at the top of the steps- through the sheetrock. Cover the hole with SR tape and paint. Now to make it higher to match the one at the bottom of the steps. As for the pocket screws, the posts were held on the steps by two nails. I could use the hanger bolt system as I have wood steps instead of carpet as the house had originally.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John, the Newel post takes a lot of strain. For example if somebody trips on the stairs and grabs the handrail, the strain ends up on the post. Older homes will usually have the post go down below the floor and be nailed/bolted to the floor framing. Now _that's_ solid!
Attaching structural members to the drywall should be a criminal offence.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I didn't think anyone else would run into the exact same situation... My luck is there is access to the floor joists at the bottom of the stairs from the basement so I'm able to cut a square through the floor and mount to the joist. Because I had to extend the stairs to make proper sized steps, I needed to move the lower newel out a few inches and will need to mount a "spacer" in order to make it solid. My first choice was a post bolt, brackets and framing around the bottom like the picture Stick sent you.

My options are...doing away with the half post at the top for the same reason...no structural support except sheetrock... and install the top newel half on the landing and half on the first step against the top riser. This would let me secure it to the joist just behind the riser. Aesthetic requirements might not be satisfied. 

The other option is to move the newel to where I can secure it to a stud and leave it as a half newel. This would also bring the newel a bit closer to directly above the bullnose of the platform and then new balusters to accommodate the new angle.

And the last option is to mount the railing directly to the stud, no newel up top. This would require a certain amount of "goodie-looking stuff" to please the eye (yup, router time)...and probably metal balusters and lower newel. This option also opens it up to a metal newel on top.

Don't know if any of this helps or not...the owner still hasn't made up her mind...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Reviewing the thread for info. Yes, DaninVan, I agree with you- criminal to say the least. FWIW, this is a mass produced subdivision house from the 70's. They were put up in a hurry to sell fast. There was a saying in the appliance industry- cheap and dirty. The mirrors are also glued to the sheetrock in the bathrooms.
I was looking at the posts and trying to figure out what to do. The posts are a bit rough as the nails split the wood at the base plus the one at the bottom step had the remains of a hanger bolt imbedded in it. So much for cutting it off unless I use a hacksaw. Plus......one of our puppies chewed the edge the half post. I went to the Lowe's website and priced new posts. Wow! Expensive for a piece of a tree. I'm thinking of building from scratch. One by's should do it. Don't think it will be difficult but maybe taking some time. I'm retired so that isn't a factor. If I use my WW stuff, it will justify the cost to SWMBO. Happy wife, Happy life!
I think I can use the original railings and balusters for the new posts.
Again, thanks to all for your replies and suggestions. Will keep the mounting advice for reference. I can get under the steps to run a long bolt or screw from the bottom. I can cut into the sheetrock in the closet and make a backup plate from wood or ask my son to get a scrap of sheetmetal from work. Cover with SR tape and paint.


----------

